# Coilmaster 521 Tab



## KB_314 (7/9/15)

Anyone planning on bringing these in?

Looks interesting. Completely unnecessary, but interesting.

http://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-521


----------



## KB_314 (7/9/15)




----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

No one?


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/15)

@zadiac Yeah we have some that have shipped and should be here Friday or early next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/9/15)

Any idea what the price will be?


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/15)

Not sure yet. Wait on customs but I would say around R650 / R680 but needs to be confirmed. Looks like a great little piece of kit. Reviews are really good so far


----------

